# tab-autocompletion and .shrc



## Anonymous (May 20, 2010)

How do i edit shrc (for the user ) to activate tab-autocompletion. I searched the web, no luck.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

The bourne shell (/bin/sh) doesn't support tab-completion. Change your shell to /bin/tcsh.


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2010)

Ok, thanks.
I did:

```
# chsh -s /bin/tcsh user_name
```
'echo $SHELL' still tells me /bin/sh and there is no .tcshrc in my home, but i got autocompletion.

Solved.

PS:
I may leave the root shell as csh, correct? (once i am at it)


----------



## Beastie (May 20, 2010)

Root's shell is csh, hence the file /root/.cshrc. Do *not* change it!


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

To change a user's shell use the chsh(1) command. Or vipw(8) or even pw(8). 

Try not to change root's shell. If you want a different shell for it enable the toor account and change it there.

For the shell settings to change the user does have to logoff and back in again. Tcsh uses the same configuration file as csh; ~/.cshrc.


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2010)

OK.
I did not have in mind to change the root-shell (but it might have been that it would be adviceable. Therefor i asked).
Yes, i rebooted (anyway) and 'echo $SHELL' tells me its tcsh now.
I will use .cshrc.

Thank you, both, i hope that's it for today. Looks i did all like i should have and it is good
(if not someone needs to tell me).


----------

